# Stolen Audio Gear Alert!!!



## rochem (Dec 28, 2010)

A friend reposted this on facebook earlier today. If you hear anything, please let someone know!


Hey Everyone-

There is a big problem that you all need to be aware of. There is a man going around to the sound companies steeling equipment. He is very familiar with each and every component and knows how to “Talk the Talk” of the industry. He is introducing himself as “Tour Technical Director” of Sony Music in his emails and is extremely knowledgeable and knows everything about the products he is asking for, he was also able to provide insurance documents, signed contracts, etc which is standard policy for new clients. So far there are two companies involved in this, Dowlen Sound and Rock N Road Audio but we fear there may be more. Roy believes that when the guy came to his office to pick the equipment up that he saw two Midas Pro6 consoles. The guy was doing business with both companies as:

Greg Bruce
[email protected]
(646) 398-1662

If you could please search your emails to find if you have ever had contact with this guy or he has ever attempted to contact you I would greatly appreciate it. Please send me an email [email protected] if you can help in any way. Thank you. 

Dowlen Sound Inc. – Eric Satre – (303) 981-8857 – [email protected]

10 – Meyer Sound 700HP
1 – Meyer Sound Galileo 616
1 – Meyer Sound SIM3 + Accessories
1 – Digico SD8 w/ 48x24 MADI Rack
1 – Digidesign Venue w/Side Car, FOH Rack, 48x24 Stage Rack
10 – Shure UHFR Handheld Wireless w/SM58 and Beta58 Capsules
+ Miscellaneous Cables and Parts


Rock N’ Road Audio – Roy Drukenmiller – (404) 372-7044 – [email protected]
16 – Meyer Sound MILO
8 – Meyer Sound 700HP
2 – Meyer Sound Galileo 616
8 – Meyer Sound MJF-212A
2 – Meyer Sound MG/3DM


Thank you all for your help in advance, please be careful.


----------



## photoatdv (Dec 29, 2010)

Well that phone number is for a NY Verizon cell. Would probably be worth having the police find out who it belongs to.....

Also gmail would be able to look up the IP address he has accessed and/or created the email from, then get a name from the internet company. While I'm not a lawyer, I'd imagine the police would have little trouble getting a warrant for the above.


----------



## MNicolai (Dec 29, 2010)

Cats out of the bag, he's probably not hanging onto the same cell or around the same IP address very long. Criminals like this usually aren't that dumb, and I'd expect that the information was that easy to put to good use, the police would already have someone in custody.

The important thing to take away from this is that he's at least scammed a business in Georgia as well as Colorado, so this isn't a regional or local problem -- he's taking his scam for a spin around the country.

With PSW and CB alerted, it probably won't be long before this alert hits the trade magazines and their mailing lists and I bet by tomorrow afternoon he's going to find a hole and sit in it for awhile until things cool down. After he's been underground for awhile, he'll probably try to unload the gear on some unsuspecting guys who think they're getting an awesome deal.


----------

